

Ask HN: Tech/Dev meetups in NYC over the next ten days? - rmord

I am visiting NYC for the next ten days. Any interesting tech talks or dev meetups or hack nights happening over the next ten days in NYC? I am trying to figure out a way to meet a few developers in the area, and get a sense of their interests.<p>My general interests are in machine learning, computer vision, and graphical models. I am a software engineer, currently working at a mid size startup building a digital advertising and data aggregation platform.<p>Thanks!
======
sk2code
I am not sure if this is what you are looking for but as far as NYC tech
events are concerned this should be relevant enough -
[http://betabeat.com/2012/12/best-tech-events-this-week-
happy...](http://betabeat.com/2012/12/best-tech-events-this-week-happy-
holidays/)

Though I am not in NYC but I often visit BetaBeat and this is something which
I've remembered.

Hope this helps. Have fun in Big Apple.

~~~
dirn
You might just miss it, but if you're still in town, check out the Foursquare
hackathon on 1/5.

------
magerleagues
Some of these are tech-related: <http://www.meetup.com/cities/us/ny/new_york/>

Also, a good Reddit meetup: <http://www.meetup.com/NYC-
Redditors/events/96246432/>

------
jasonmc
Gary's guide is probably the best source of tech events in NYC (apart from
meetup). I used to go to quite a few of the events here before I got my
current programming job.

------
coreymaass
Come visit We Work Labs. It's a room full of entrepreneurs, many of us
developers.

------
rmord
thanks for the quick replies guys, i will check out the links...

------
sbashyal
Where are you located?

~~~
rmord
I am staying in queens during my visit, about half an hour to get to union
square.

~~~
catshirt
if the transit God's deem you worthy you _might_ have a chance at getting
there in 30 minutes. :) enjoy your stay!

